# Juventus campione d'Italia 2015/2016.



## admin (16 Aprile 2016)

Sembrava un'impresa impossibile e disperata (considerata la partenza) ma anche quest'anno, come al solito, la Juventus si è laureata campione d'Italia. 

Per i bianconeri è il quinto scudetto consecutivo.


----------



## malos (16 Aprile 2016)

E se le altre non si danno una mossa i prossimi li vinceranno a marzo.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Aprile 2016)

Mai avuto dubbi, e non ne ho nemmeno per i prossimi anni.
Ormai il campionato italiano è come la Ligue 1 e la Bundesliga. Quest anno è andata più o meno come l'anno scorso in Francia.
Alla faccia di quanto in molti dicevano fino a poco tempo fa, ovvero che questo fosse un campionato particolarmente interessante ed emozionante, si è rivelato il campionato più brutto degli ultimi anni, perchè ha dimostrato come la juventus ormai possa vincere anche dopo aver venduto 3 pezzi grossi e regalato quasi un girone agli avversari.
Il problema di Roma e Napoli, oltre ad un ambiente impossibile per certi traguardi, è che non vogliono realmente vincere. Si accontentano della 2°-3° piazza. Sulla carta basterebbe un piccolo sforzo economico per giocarsela un po' di più...A gennaio il Napoli era primo e aveva un'occasione più unica che rara per vincere, ma non ha fatto mercato. Probabilmente ora venderà Higuain e risaremo da capo...


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Aprile 2016)

Beh dai, ci giocheremo la supercoppa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2016)

E' una grandissima notizia anche per noi.

Siamo ancora ufficialmente l'ultima squadra ad aver vinto lo scudetto, escludendo loro. Qualcuno sta gongolando.


----------



## bonvo74 (16 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' una grandissima notizia anche per noi.
> 
> Siamo ancora ufficialmente l'ultima squadra ad aver vinto lo scudetto, escludendo loro. Qualcuno sta gongolando.




E ti pare poco? Sarebbe da mettere un emblema nella maglia il prossimo anno. 
@galliani sto scherzando è, non ti far venire idee strane


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Aprile 2016)

Meritato.

Bisogna dire anche che non hanno mai avuto avversari credibili, per merito loro o per demerito altrui.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Aprile 2016)

Finche' le rivali della Juve saranno Napoli e Roma, vinceranno ogni anno lo scudetto


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Finche' le rivali della Juve saranno Napoli e Roma, vinceranno ogni anno lo scudetto



Figuriamoci, in due hanno vinto lo stesso numero di scudetti che la Giuve ha vinto negli ultimi anni. Ma dove vogliono andare...


----------



## DannySa (17 Aprile 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Finche' le rivali della Juve saranno Napoli e Roma, vinceranno ogni anno lo scudetto



Le classiche squadre che si accontentano, arrivano ad aprile che sono tra le prime 3 e cominciano a pensare che il più sia fatto, insomma degli eterni perdenti.
Il Napoli è una buona squadra con Higuain in forma, soprattutto contro le piccole, ma credo che il loro periodo d'oro finisca con la cessione dell'argentino in estate, con tutto il bene che può volere al Napoli non credo provi piacere a segnare valanghe di gol per poi non vincere una ceppa.
Il calcio italiano si risolleverà solo quando torneremo noi a certi livelli, non la Roma o il Napoli, noi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci, in due hanno vinto lo stesso numero di scudetti che la Giuve ha vinto negli ultimi anni. Ma dove vogliono andare...





DannySa ha scritto:


> Le classiche squadre che si accontentano, arrivano ad aprile che sono tra le prime 3 e cominciano a pensare che il più sia fatto, insomma degli eterni perdenti.
> Il Napoli è una buona squadra con Higuain in forma, soprattutto contro le piccole, ma credo che il loro periodo d'oro finisca con la cessione dell'argentino in estate, con tutto il bene che può volere al Napoli non credo provi piacere a segnare valanghe di gol per poi non vincere una ceppa.
> Il calcio italiano si risolleverà solo quando torneremo noi a certi livelli, non la Roma o il Napoli, noi.



Sono due squadre a cui manca proprio la mentalita' vincente. Anche con squadre che tutto sommato sulla carta possono competere per il campionato, rimangono comunque provinciali sotto l'aspetto psicologico e come abbiamo visto in questi anni, sul piu bello crollano. Il Napoli poi quest'anno e' Higuain dipendente ma nessuno mi sembra abbia fatto piu' di tanto notare la cosa ( mi ricordo lo sfracassamento degli zebedei quando ogni giornata storta o ad ogni vittoria di misura ci dicevano di essere Ibra dipendenti).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2016)

Se non arriveranno i cinesi, sarà sesto di fila.


----------



## vota DC (17 Aprile 2016)

No, il Napoli è incostante pure con le piccole, persino più della Juventus di Allegri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2016)

Finche il Napoli non impara a perdere non vincerà mai nulla. Sono sempre convinti che non vogliono farli vincere.
Per questo preferisco vedere la Juve Campione d'Italia che il Napoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2016)

Saranno anche i primi a vincere due volte di fila campionato e coppa italia... insomma Serie A ai minimi storici


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Saranno anche i primi a vincere due volte di fila campionato e coppa italia... insomma Serie A ai minimi storici


O arrivano i comunisti o niente, si continuerà così ad oltranza.


----------



## Jino (17 Aprile 2016)

Non hanno rivali. Roma e Napoli non sanno cosa voglia dire vincere. Milan ed Inter non spendono più come un tempo ed i soldi che spendono quasi sempre spesi male.


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2016)

A mio avviso lo scudetto più bello dopo il primo di Conte. Bello perché vinto contro le mie aspettative, in un'annata che doveva essere di transizione, dopo il peggior inizio di sempre. La squadra ha saputo smentirmi alla grande, dimostrando una solidità e, a tratti, una fame che non vedevo davvero da moltissimo tempo. A mio avviso la Juve di quest'anno si è dimostrata essere superiore a quella dello scorso anno, troppo forte come organico, ma soprattutto come società per questo torneo. 
Adesso sta tutto nelle nostre mani: i confini nazionali ci stanno troppo stretti, manca davvero pochissimo per potersela giocare (attenzione giocare, non arrivare agli stessi livelli) con le big europee. Ti prego Marmottino, non combinare guai e quest'estate dai al mister la squadra al completo non dico per il raduno, ma almeno ai primi d'agosto.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Aprile 2016)

Irrati starà festeggiando?


----------



## DOOOOD (21 Aprile 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> A mio avviso lo scudetto più bello dopo il primo di Conte. Bello perché vinto contro le mie aspettative, in un'annata che doveva essere di transizione, dopo il peggior inizio di sempre. La squadra ha saputo smentirmi alla grande, dimostrando una solidità e, a tratti, una fame che non vedevo davvero da moltissimo tempo. A mio avviso la Juve di quest'anno si è dimostrata essere superiore a quella dello scorso anno, troppo forte come organico, ma soprattutto come società per questo torneo.
> Adesso sta tutto nelle nostre mani: i confini nazionali ci stanno troppo stretti, manca davvero pochissimo per potersela giocare (attenzione giocare, non arrivare agli stessi livelli) con le big europee. Ti prego Marmottino, non combinare guai e quest'estate dai al mister la squadra al completo non dico per il raduno, ma almeno ai primi d'agosto.



in anni che leggo questo forum è credo la prima volta che sono d'accordo con juventino xd
e come ti scrissi ad inizio stagione, sei stato smentito anche questa volta

siamo ad un passo dalla svolta, marotta e paratici sono BRAVI, possono farci fare un ulteriore saltino di qualità per cominicare a guardare all'europa con la giusta prepotenza, o riconsegnarci alla mediocrità italiana che all'estero viene umiliata senza tanti complimenti

vedremo, sono moderatamente ottimista


----------



## kolao95 (21 Aprile 2016)

La prossima giornata potrebbe essere quella buona anche per la matematica..


----------



## prebozzio (21 Aprile 2016)

Io lo dicevo pure a ottobre-novembre, quando tutti davano la Juve per spacciata. Troppo più forti.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Aprile 2016)

Comunque loro sono forti, ma certe cose non si vedono neanche in Francia col Psg in Germania col Bayern, ma nemmeno in Scozia coi Celtics. 23 vittorie in 24 partite, senza quasi mai subire gol è un dato che la dice lunga sulla loro forza, ma anche sulla debolezza e l'arrendevolezza degli avversari...


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Aprile 2016)

A me fa impressione la fame che hanno ancora nei confini italici...
Se il milan di ancelotti avesse avuto la stessa determinazione avremmo qualche scudetto in più.
In quegli anni eravamo evidentemente noi i più forti. 
La juve attuale schiaccia come moscerini gli avversari, li domina fisicamente .


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Aprile 2016)

Vi rendete conto che hanno subito due-gol-due nel girone di ritorno?? 
Roba da pelle d'oca. 
Il mio però è un giudizio esterno e per nulla ammirato. A me la juve non entusiasma. Non mi entusisma per come gioca, per come vince, per il gioco che propone e per la gestione delle partite. Spunti interessanti li ho avuti solo nel primo biennio di Conte. Tutto il resto è noia. Ovviamente per i bianconeri è gloria. Ma guardo il calcio non con occhio puramente statistico.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Aprile 2016)

Hanno subito due goal in quattro mesi ma in compenso in Europa ne hanno presi sei in due partite, dipende tutto da che avversario ti trovi davanti. Gli juventini fanno bene a festeggiare dato che negli albi d'oro viene solo riportato il nome della squadra vincitrice e non il livello di difficoltà del campionato, detto questo non è il caso di divinizzarli più del necessario; se la tua storica rivale da un momento all'altro decide di passare da Ibra, Silva e Pirlo a Pazzini, Poli e Zapata non c'è da stupirsi se la Serie A diventa facilissima terra di conquista.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Aprile 2016)

E di questo passo ne vinceranno altri 5, in Europa il discorso cambia, ma e' anche giusto ammettere che sono competitivi pure la.


----------



## Tobi (23 Aprile 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vi rendete conto che hanno subito due-gol-due nel girone di ritorno??
> Roba da pelle d'oca.
> Il mio però è un giudizio esterno e per nulla ammirato. A me la juve non entusiasma. Non mi entusisma per come gioca, per come vince, per il gioco che propone e per la gestione delle partite. Spunti interessanti li ho avuti solo nel primo biennio di Conte. Tutto il resto è noia. Ovviamente per i bianconeri è gloria. Ma guardo il calcio non con occhio puramente statistico.



Ne hanno preso 6 dal Bayern Monaco in 10 giorni..

Il punto è che in Italia si mettono tutti a 90, nessuno che prova a pressarli o ad attaccarli


----------



## ilcondompelato (23 Aprile 2016)

La Lazio mercoledì c ha provato a pressanti alti, ma dopo 30 minuti la juve poteva già stare 3-0 con pogba, ma non solo, che si sono mangiati gol clamorosi.....amico mio in italia non c è nulla da fare, sono 2 spanne superiori, al di là di come ti schiei, chi schiera e come l affronti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io lo dicevo pure a ottobre-novembre, quando tutti davano la Juve per spacciata. Troppo più forti.


Bravo, sei migliore di tutti


----------



## martinmilan (23 Aprile 2016)

che schifo di campionato.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ne hanno preso 6 dal Bayern Monaco in 10 giorni..
> 
> Il punto è che in Italia si mettono tutti a 90, nessuno che prova a pressarli o ad attaccarli



Bravissimo!!!! Hai centrato un punto cardine. Ho sempre cercato di capire il perchè di tale approccio alla gara da parte di quasi la totalità delle squadre. Credo molto sia dovuto all'aura di invincibilità che hanno creato in territorio nazionale. E dire che a me gli interpreti di questo SQUADRONE non entusiasmano. Non ci vorrebbe poi chissà che per mandar in crisi la juve : basterebbe schermare il passaggio su bonucci e indirizzare il gioco su chiellini o barzagli e l'inizio azione sarebbe già pesantemente condizionato. In mezzo al campo non hanno fini palleggiatori che nascondono la sfera , temo solo la loro fisicità. Il milan nello scontro diretto fin quando ha retto fisicamente ha giocato alla pari. La juve schiaccia i suoi avversari fisicamente. Poche volte ho visto un dominio tecnico.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bravo, sei migliore di tutti


Ci prendo sempre. Vedrai che tra un po' Balotelli sarà un campione per tutti


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io lo dicevo pure a ottobre-novembre, quando tutti davano la Juve per spacciata. Troppo più forti.



Il concetto è fondato e il tuo giudizio tecnico collima col mio!! C'è un però grosso come una casa.
Mi metto nei panni del tifoso napoletano : la loro squadra gioca indubbiamente il miglior calcio , sfido chiunque ad affermare il contrario, hanno in rosa il miglior centravanti che realizza reti a valanga e poi si trovano a duellare contro una squadra che ne vince 23 su 22 pareggiando una sola gara. Roba da sbatter la testa al muro.
Duellare nel campionato italiano contro la vecchia signora è storicamente logorante, anche a noi è successo e mi portò allo sfinimento fisico e dei nervi( e parlo da tifoso, non oso immaginare i protagonisti diretti), questo napoli però meritava ampiamente questo scudetto.
Lo scontro diretto di torino che ha fatto da spartiacque nella corsa al titolo potrebbe esser preso come emblema della storia di questo campionato : il napoli gioca ma lo scudetto lo vince la juve. Questa gara ha ribadito la differenza sostanziale tra due squadre pensate e costruite concettualmente in modi differenti : il napoli costruisce le vittorie col gioco, difficilmente vincerà un match giocando 'male', la juve porta a casa punti senza far brillare gli occhi ad alcuno. I torinesi nello scontro diretto non hanno fatto più di tanto per vincere quella gara, non hanno assolutamente dimostrato la loro presunta superiorità ma hanno badato solo a rischiare il minimo possibile. Speculazione allo stato puro in stile-allegri. Il napoli ,da parte sua, ha giocato per pareggiare, lo riconosco, ma ancora una volta la juve ha raccolto più di quanto seminato. Verissimo che il campionato lo vince la squadra più forte e non quella che gioca meglio ma questo cinismo squarcia il velo del romanticismo e della meritocrazia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ci prendo sempre. Vedrai che tra un po' Balotelli sarà un campione per tutti


Ah! Avevo dimenticato fossi fan di quel decerebrato... e beh, per riacquistare credito dovrai indovinare, già ad agosto, i prossimi 50 campioni d'Italia, come minimo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Aprile 2016)

Domani è matematico, nel giorno della liberazione non ci siamo liberati proprio di nulla


----------



## de sica (25 Aprile 2016)

Giuventus a 4 minuti dal quinto titolo consecutivo


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

Juve campione d'Italia

Niente da dire, in Italia hanno un progetto miliardi di volte superiore a tutte le altre


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Aprile 2016)

Stagione che dimostra la loro assoluta supremazia, nonostante abbiano perso, in estate, i veri fenomeni che avevano


----------



## Gre-No-Li (25 Aprile 2016)

Siamo noi, siamo noi, i campioni dell'Italia siamo noi!!!


----------



## The Ripper (25 Aprile 2016)

Juve matematicamente campione.
Complimenti a loro. Quante ne hanno vinte? 24 sulle ultime 25? Roba PAZZESCA. E qui il livello delle altre squadre non c'entra, perché anche "per sbaglio" un'avversaria un pareggino può riuscire a portarlo via. E invece nulla. Qui c'è progetto, mentalità, società, allenaatore e squadra.
Niente da dire. Strameritato.
Complimenti alla dirigenza, ad Allegri e alla sua banda.


Invidia a 1000.
Non mi resta che il Leicester.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

Finché le avversarie sono Napoli e Roma poi, stendiamo un velo pietoso

Lo vinceranno ancora per due/tre anni senza problemi


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Aprile 2016)

24 vittorie su 25. Riusciranno a far meglio il prossimo anno?


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Finché le avversarie sono Napoli e Roma poi, stendiamo un velo pietoso
> 
> Lo vinceranno ancora per due/tre anni senza problemi



Hanno vinto contro il nulla. 

Per squadrette come Napoli e Roma già arrivare 2a e 3a è come vincere 10 campionati.


----------



## juventino (25 Aprile 2016)

L'anno prossimo dobbiamo provare ad andare per la Coppa, anche perché soltanto così mi sa che gli altri avranno una minima chance


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Finché le avversarie sono Napoli e Roma poi, stendiamo un velo pietoso
> 
> Lo vinceranno ancora per due/tre anni senza problemi



Triste e amara verità. Complimenti alla Juventus comunque, non è colpa loro se le rivali latitano.


----------



## Groove (25 Aprile 2016)

A fine stagione godono sempre loro, sempre

E sarà così per altri 10 anni


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

comunque agnelli è ridicolo

"ci volevano morti e siamo campioni"

ma chi? cosa? che cavolo sta dicendo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

Noi e l'Inter siamo gli unici a poterli fermare
Continueranno a vincere finché le milanesi non la pianteranno di autosabotarsi.


----------



## rossovero (25 Aprile 2016)

Domani nevica


----------



## S T B (25 Aprile 2016)

La Juve di quest'anno è come quando all'oratorio i più forti danno 3 gol di vantaggio agli scarsi


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Complimenti. Se lo meritano tutto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Aprile 2016)

Vittoria della pacatezza e dalla tranquillità di Allegri, era molto facile mandare tutto all'aria dopo quell'avvio, tra l'altro se non fosse per uno sciagurato Evra sarebbe anche a giocarsi la Champions oltre alla Coppa Italia che si limiterà a stravincere contro di noi. Da noi lo si bistrattava, teniamoci i non allenatori passati dopo dato che l'unico che poteva definirsi tale è stato cacciato a 6 giornate dal termine.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

La pochezza del campionato italiano riassunta in una tabella


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Aprile 2016)

Ormai sono cosi' piu' forti degli altri che possono partire -10 e vincere lo scudetto in scioltezza. La serie a degli anni 90 e inizio 2000 era di ben altra caratura


----------



## Dell'erba (26 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Vittoria della pacatezza e dalla tranquillità di Allegri, era molto facile mandare tutto all'aria dopo quell'avvio, tra l'altro se non fosse per uno sciagurato Evra sarebbe anche a giocarsi la Champions oltre alla Coppa Italia che si limiterà a stravincere contro di noi. Da noi lo si bistrattava, teniamoci i non allenatori passati dopo dato che l'unico che poteva definirsi tale è stato cacciato a 6 giornate dal termine.



Un importante differenza secondo me è che nonostante tutto allegri non è mai stato messo in discussione dalla dirigenza, ma solo dai giornali. Questo gli ha permesso di lavorare tranquillamente come solo lui sa fare(inteso come riuscire a far bene senza caricare d'ansia l'ambiente come conte ad esempio) e riprendere la quadra. Del resto anche ieri bonucci diceva che quando tutto sembrava perduto la serenità del mister li ha aiutati. 
C'è da dire che l'allegri della Juve mi sembra come tempra diverso da quello del Milan dove sembrava più calmo e lascivo, forse perché sapeva fi essere perennemente, ed ingiustamente aggiungo io, in discussione. 

Grande max, altri 10 anni con noi


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La pochezza del campionato italiano riassunta in una tabella




Dati che mostrano che hanno vinto contro nessuno. Ma questa è una cosa che si sapeva da tempo.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dati che mostrano che hanno vinto contro nessuno. Ma questa è una cosa che si sapeva da tempo.



Beh è per merito loro che sono una della squadre più forti in Europa, dati alla mano. 
Non si possono sminuire questi successi, alla fine sono meritatamente dove sono essendo l'unica società italiana al passo con gli anni 2000.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La pochezza del campionato italiano riassunta in una tabella



Serie A ormai ben al di là del ridicolo...pensare che la "seconda forza" degli ultimi 5 anni è il Napoli davanti alla Roma viene da piangere..

Milan e Inter hanno ucciso la serie A

La Juve gioca da sola, ormai manco più si festeggiano gli scudetti...non ho sentito manco un clacson di euforia, visto una bandiera..festeggiano giusto lì a torino mi sa..


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Beh è per merito loro che sono una della squadre più forti in Europa, dati alla mano.
> Non si possono sminuire questi successi, alla fine sono meritatamente dove sono essendo l'unica società italiana al passo con gli anni 2000.




Nessuno li sminuisce (anche se per il primo scudetto pesa l'orrore del gol annullato a Muntari ed altri aiutini vari...) però è innegabile che, escluso il primo titolo della serie, gli altri li abbiano vinti contro avversari non all'altezza.

E' un po' quello che sta accadendo in Francia: il PSG è una grande squadra, ma gli avversari che lo contrastano sono di una pochezza imbarazzante.


----------



## vota DC (26 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Vittoria della pacatezza e dalla tranquillità di Allegri, era molto facile mandare tutto all'aria dopo quell'avvio, tra l'altro se non fosse per uno sciagurato Evra sarebbe anche a giocarsi la Champions oltre alla Coppa Italia che si limiterà a stravincere contro di noi. Da noi lo si bistrattava, teniamoci i non allenatori passati dopo dato che l'unico che poteva definirsi tale è stato cacciato a 6 giornate dal termine.



Beh con noi il Barca lo ha battuto, con la Juventus no.


----------



## Dell'erba (26 Aprile 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Beh con noi il Barca lo ha battuto, con la Juventus no.



Come fai a paragonare una finale di CL ad una eliminatoria col ritorno in casa loro?


----------



## kolao95 (26 Aprile 2016)

che roba.


----------



## RE_CARLO (27 Aprile 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Beh con noi il Barca lo ha battuto, con la Juventus no.


L'ha battuto nelle due sfide... noi l'abbiamo incontrato in finale e ci è andato comunque vicino a batterlo nuovamente il Barça...


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> L'ha battuto nelle due sfide... noi l'abbiamo incontrato in finale e ci è andato comunque vicino a batterlo nuovamente il Barça...



quando ci è andato vicino?? a me sembra che aveva avuto anche un kulo clamoroso nel pareggiarla, fu una partita interamente dominata, il barca ha avuto solo un piccolo momento di sbandamento dopo il gol di morata ma nulla di che


----------



## vota DC (27 Aprile 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Come fai a paragonare una finale di CL ad una eliminatoria col ritorno in casa loro?



Messi ci ha giocato con la stessa voglia.


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se non arriveranno i cinesi, sarà sesto di fila.



Il sesto se lo prendono anche se arrivano i cinesi a Milano per entrambe le squadre


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Maggio 2016)

_NOTE: spettatori 40.316, incasso € 1.754.753, abbonati 24.776. Ammoniti Mandzukic (J) e Bonucci (J) per proteste, Martinho (C), Crimi (C), Rugani (J), Pogba (J), Lichtsteiner (J) per gioco scorretto, Hernanes (J) per c.n.r. Tiri in porta 3-2. Tiri fuori 4-5. In fuorigioco 1-0. Angoli 5-2. Recuperi: 3' p.t , 3' s.t. _

Ammoniti 6 giocatori, tra cui Bonucci PER PROTESTE ghign a giochi ampiamenti già fatti ovviamente, dopo il garbage time ci sono le garbage bookings


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> _NOTE: spettatori 40.316, incasso € 1.754.753, abbonati 24.776. Ammoniti Mandzukic (J) e Bonucci (J) per proteste, Martinho (C), Crimi (C), Rugani (J), Pogba (J), Lichtsteiner (J) per gioco scorretto, Hernanes (J) per c.n.r. Tiri in porta 3-2. Tiri fuori 4-5. In fuorigioco 1-0. Angoli 5-2. Recuperi: 3' p.t , 3' s.t. _
> 
> Ammoniti 6 giocatori, tra cui Bonucci PER PROTESTE ghign a giochi ampiamenti già fatti ovviamente, dopo il garbage time ci sono le garbage bookings



stavo per scriverlo io, ragazzi io non voglio pensare male sempre però sta partita e questo arbitraqgio quando tutto ormai è finito fanno molto riflettere.


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> stavo per scriverlo io, ragazzi io non voglio pensare male sempre però sta partita e questo arbitraqgio quando tutto ormai è finito fanno molto riflettere.



C'è poco da riflettere, lo ha ammesso lo stesso hernanes a fine partita, lui lichtsteiner pogba e mandzukic erano in diffida e si sono fatti ammonire di proposito, 3 per proteste e il francese per un mezzo calcetto. Si son ripuliti e non salteranno gare del prossimo campionato, importante sopratutto per i centrocampisti vista la sicura assenza di marchisio ad inizio stagione.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> stavo per scriverlo io, ragazzi io non voglio pensare male sempre però sta partita e questo arbitraqgio quando tutto ormai è finito fanno molto riflettere.




Un po' come è successo nel Derby col Toro, quando Khedira venne espulso al minuto '87 a partita già ampiamente finita.


----------



## Dell'erba (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> stavo per scriverlo io, ragazzi io non voglio pensare male sempre però sta partita e questo arbitraqgio quando tutto ormai è finito fanno molto riflettere.



Che senso ha sprecare tempo a vedere le partite se pensare siano tutte rubate? Andate al mare no?

Non è una provocazione eh, sono serio, se pensate che sia già tutto scritto risparmiatevi i soldi di pay tv e stadio e fatevi un bel viaggio con la ragazza


----------



## Dell'erba (3 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Un po' come è successo nel Derby col Toro, quando Khedira venne espulso al minuto '87 a partita già ampiamente finita.



2 giornate per aver detto: "sei impazzito?"

Higuain 3 per aver detto:"basta*do" 3 volte e spintonato l'arbitro.

Però lì tutto a posto


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Maggio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Che senso ha sprecare tempo a vedere le partite se pensare siano tutte rubate? Andate al mare no?
> 
> Non è una provocazione eh, sono serio, se pensate che sia già tutto scritto risparmiatevi i soldi di pay tv e stadio e fatevi un bel viaggio con la ragazza



infatti le vostre non le seguo, ho di meglio da fare, a te invece ti piace sprecare il tempo provocando nei forum delle altre squadre, bravo


----------



## Dell'erba (4 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti le vostre non le seguo, ho di meglio da fare, a te invece ti piace sprecare il tempo provocando nei forum delle altre squadre, bravo



Ma le nostre influenzano inevitabilmente anche le vostre visto che si concorre nello stesso campionato.

Ripeto non è una provocazione. Ad esempio io non guardo il wrestling perché so che è tutto finto e costruito, non ci vedo nulla di male, anche perché milioni di persone lo seguono nonostante il mio non interesse, comunque ok.


----------

